# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  كيف تصبح مواطنا أردنيا ....؟؟؟

## mylife079

كيف تصبح مواطنا أردنيا ....

    بداية وحتى تصبح مواطنا أردنيا يجب عليك إتقان الكشرة الأردنية..

 فهذا من أهم ما يميز الإنسان الأردني عن الإنسان العادي

..
البوز الملوي …

 والحواجب المعقودة ….

 وإذا نظر إليك أحدهم فقل له بكل استعلاء ..
' أبو الشباب . ليش بتجح بخلقتي ..

 مضيع بوجهي شلن اشي '
هكذا تكون قد قط عت شوطا كبيرا نحو المواطنة ...

تابعا للنقطة السابقة فلتسير على مبدأ

 ' اللي بيطلع عليك بعين .. اطلع عليه بنص عين

 يعني نظرة انقرافية بحته ....
' كلك على بعضك مش شايفك'

تعلم فن التعصيب ...

 وأقل كلمه تطلع زيفك

 ... وعصب وصيح وبزق وانت بتحكي ...
على شرطي المرور ..

 على الكونترول ...

 ع شوفير التاكسي ..
المهم تتهاوش هوشه يوميه ..

 وتحرق وراها بكيت دخان


المواطن الأردني إنسان كالصخر ..

 خارق للمنطق والعادة ...

ولا يخضع لأي عمليات حسابيه ...
نضرب مثال..
المواط ن الأردني العادي بدفع اجار بيت 150 دينار ...
كهرباء ومي حوالي 20 دينار ....
عنده سياره قسطها الشهري 100 دينار ..
وترخيص على بنزين على زيت تقريبا بالشهر 150 ..
دخان ' بمعدل باكيت باليوم ..

 وهذا مش مدخن ...

 بيعفط تعفيط بس 50 دينار شهري
احكي 150 أكل وشرب
وحوالي 30 بالشهر بطاقات شحن

 ' إذا ما كان حبيب ... اذا كان بحب بده 100 دينار
50 اله و 50 لحبيبته... ليش هي بتتنازل تشحن لحالها ...
'حبيت تحكي اشحنلي ما حبيت فيه غيرك كتييير ' .. .
صار المبلغ 650 تقريبا ...

 وهو كل راتبه 250 دينار ....

 كيف زابطه الله واعلم


حتى تصبح مواطن أردني يجب ان يكون لديك

 او امتلكت في يوم ما أو تحلم بأن تمتلك احدى السيارات التاليه :
كيا سيفيا ،

 هونداي اكسنت،

 زعرا،

 نيسان سني (حصريا للتكاسي)،

 لف او 180 وانت بتلفها براحتك ..



المواطن الاردني مواطن يحب المظاهر ....

 يعني اذا لم يكن معك ولا قرش يجب أن تتعلم فن العرط ...
أي أن تجلس مع الشباب

 وتوهم هم أنك ولدت وفي فمك ملعقة ذهب

 مع ان الواقع هي انك ولدت وفي ثمك ملعقة تنك

مارس فن التشبير

 وعلق الهامر على جنبك

 وفضي بكيت الفيلادلفيا ببكيت مارلبورو

حتى تكون مواطن اردني

 يجب أن يكون أحد أقرباءك

 من مواليد الف وتسعميه وتنكه له
سن ذه ب ..


حتى تكون مواطن اردني

 يجب أن يكون جدك قد امتلك نصف الشميساني

 أو عبدون في يوم من الايام ..

وباعها بميتين ليره ....



عليك أن تكون دقرا ..

 تعلم المداقره ....

 واحد دق عليك الباب احكيله مين ...
بس يحكيلك انا ...

 قوله ع طول لا مش انت ...

 المهم تداقر شوي على أي موضوع حتى لو كنت عارف حالك غلطان ...



حتى تكون مواطن اردني

 يجب أن يكون لك واسطه في كل دائرة حكومية ..
قرابه او نسب او صحبه او ابن عم خالة جدها لمرة اخو جارة اختك ...

 المهم تمشي حالك ..



حتى تكون مواطن اردني تعلم فن التقسيط ...
موبايل اقساط ،

 سيارة اقساط،

 اثاث بيت اقساط،

 جرابات اقساط ...
لازم يصفي من راتبك كل شهر 13 ليره لانه الباقي اقساط ....
وتعلم ان تجد كفيلا يكون 'خروف'

 عشان يخصمو عليه هو ويخفف عليك شوي من اقساطك

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور يا محمد 

يسلموووو

----------

